

World watches nervously as Japan struggles with nuclear reactors - chegra
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.nuclear/index.html?hpt=T1

======
rosser
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2316371>

------
digamber_kamat
I thought we are not supposed to post stuff here thats reported by ordinary
news channels.

